# Spouse visa - decision made



## SKL (Jun 28, 2013)

Spouse visa application made in Mumbai - 

On saturday I received an email from the high commission office in mumbai informing me that a decision has been made on my visa application and my passport will be dispatched to the VFS Mumbai office. I have opted to collect my passport from the VFS office. The decision has been taken in 29 days which is very quick for India going by the statistics that I have followed for some months now.
My difficulty at the moment is that I am in another city and going back to Mumbai to collect my passport at this point is complicated due to my circumstances. The earliest I could get there is around 20 Feb, about three weeks from now. I realise that until I check my passport I wont know the decision. I guess there can only be two possibilities - either I have been refused a visa or I have been granted the visa.

What do you suggest I do? Should I rush to Mumbai ? If I have been refused a visa how much time do I have to appeal?

I am inclined to believe that I have been granted the visa as my application was quite straightforward, I applied with cash savings for the whole amount and we have been married for eight years. 

My husband is not reachable right now and I am quite stumped unsure how to proceed. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you phone the HC, you may be told whether your visa has been issued or not.
There are now three possibilities: granted, refused or put on hold. If you are rejected outright, then you have a month in which to lodge an appeal from the date of decision (most likely the date of your email). If granted a visa, you should leave within 3 months of the 'valid from' date. If put on hold, you have more time to consider your next move.


----------



## SKL (Jun 28, 2013)

Dear Joppa, thank you for your guidance.
I called up the HC yesterday as you suggested. They said they dont give out this information but they said I could write an email to the ECO and they might respond. I wrote an email to the address given by them and most surprisingly someone from the deputy HC office called me this morning. She siad the same thing though that their system doesnt give them the outcome of each application and if I am unable to collect the passport now then I could authorise somebody on my behalf to do the same.

So after giving it some thought through yesterday I figured that I don't have much choice but to get someone to pick up my passport for me and courier the packet to me here in bangalore. Unless, there is another way that I am not aware of?


----------

